# ex-wife can't/won't look me in the eye



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sure many have experienced this. She's the one that left. She's the one the had the affair. Now, over 2 years after the fact, and despite the fact we can talk civilly, she never looks at me when we speak. Any experts on body language out there? Does she hate me? Love me? Feel guilty? Fear me? I'm stumped.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> I'm sure many have experienced this. She's the one that left. She's the one the had the affair. Now, over 2 years after the fact, and despite the fact we can talk civilly, she never looks at me when we speak. Any experts on body language out there? Does she hate me? Love me? Feel guilty? Fear me? I'm stumped.


Why do you care?


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I love these rude answers. If you have nothing to offer then why reply at all?


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd say she still feels a bit of guilt about what she did to you. But I agree with the above poster, who cares? Why waste time wondering about something like that? Seems like a painful thing to ponder IMO.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> I love these rude answers. If you have nothing to offer then why reply at all?


It's a serious question.

Care to answer it?


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Conrad said:


> It's a serious question.
> 
> Care to answer it?


I still have to interact with her. We have children. I'm not going to pretend she doesn't exist. It seems perfectly natural to wonder what her motivation is.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> I still have to interact with her. We have children. I'm not going to pretend she doesn't exist. It seems perfectly natural to wonder what her motivation is.


As long as you're focused on her, I guess it is.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

It was not a rude comment at all. 

The fact is that you are focusing on what she thinks, feels, cares about. How does that benefit you? I have a child with my ex wife, a lot of us do. The fact is, as long as she is being a good mother to your kids, what does it matter how or what she feels about you? Does it change your daily life? Does it change your attitude towards life? 

No one said pretend she does not exist. But her feelings are not your problem any more. What matters is how she treats your children. 

Honest question, what does it matter?


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

KRinOnt, there's nothing wrong with wanting to know. I think people just don't want you to go down the road of focusing on your ex more than yourself.

Sounds like guilt, with maybe a touch of sorrow. That or you've got some spinach between your teeth. ;-)


----------

